# Stump Grinders. remote controls. wireless and corded



## TreeDestroyer (May 29, 2010)

We are in the process of buying a new stump grinder and are looking at some machines with remote control systems. All of our current stump grinders have manual controls in which the user manually maneuvers the hydraulic control valves. 

Has anyone ever encountered problems with these remote control systems? For example, you tell the cutter wheel to go right and an it doesn't move right. What happens if you are in someone's backyard doing a stump, and the machine doesn't want to move forward or backward? Then what? Has anyone experienced goofy situations like this with remote systems? 

thanks


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 29, 2010)

TreeDestroyer said:


> We are in the process of buying a new stump grinder and are looking at some machines with remote control systems. All of our current stump grinders have manual controls in which the user manually maneuvers the hydraulic control valves.
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered problems with these remote control systems? For example, you tell the cutter wheel to go right and an it doesn't move right. What happens if you are in someone's backyard doing a stump, and the machine doesn't want to move forward or backward? Then what? Has anyone experienced goofy situations like this with remote systems?
> 
> thanks



Before I bought my Carlton, I demoed a Vermeer SC60 without a remote. It died on that demo. The cutter head would swing left but not right. It had 8 hours on the machine. Just saying this to show that it doesn't have to be a remote controlled machine to mess up.

That said, I'll never own another machine that isn't on tracks, doesn't have a remote, and doesn't have the sandvic teeth on it. Carlton seems to fit that bill better than any other manufacturer does right now. (Maybe Bandit) 

I've only had one remote related problem with mine in almost 600 hours. I drove it over a little stack of bricks that jarred it pretty good and then the remote didn't seem to work. Basically, after a reboot, it worked fine. Just turned it all off for a minute and cranked it back up and it was fine.

Even if the remote stops working, on my machine there are redundant control switched on the side of the machine to operate it. You can do everything with them that you can on the remote so even if it was a problem with the remote you could technically still finish the job and get it back on the trailer.


----------



## Creeker (May 31, 2010)

TreeDestroyer said:


> We are in the process of buying a new stump grinder and are looking at some machines with remote control systems. All of our current stump grinders have manual controls in which the user manually maneuvers the hydraulic control valves.
> 
> Has anyone ever encountered problems with these remote control systems? For example, you tell the cutter wheel to go right and an it doesn't move right. What happens if you are in someone's backyard doing a stump, and the machine doesn't want to move forward or backward? Then what? Has anyone experienced goofy situations like this with remote systems?
> 
> thanks



G'day TD, I have only owned a wireless remote s/grinder but have seen manual/hands on machines working.

The wireless remote has never let me down.

Ability to observe the work is A1, can't even imagine looking around the side of the machine to try and see the off side of the stump (impossible)

Safety, stand back from trailer and unload with 100% safety and manouvre to stump standing wherever is safest and 'available'.

Work rate - If the stumps are close and route clear just leave it in gear and drive to next one, I defy hands on machines to get near the work rate !!

BUY ONE = YOU'LL NEVER REGRET IT.


----------



## ASG (May 31, 2010)

I have run the Vermeer 50tx and 60tx with remotes. Both machines had major electrical issues, and were down quite a bit because of it. I also ran a Carlton with a wired remote, and found that wicked cumbersome and probably wont last long. I am running a 8018 with wireless remote, only problems so far is me standing on the other side and grinding backwards! Works great, and keeps you out of the dust and chips. Good luck


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 31, 2010)

ASG said:


> I have run the Vermeer 50tx and 60tx with remotes. Both machines had major electrical issues, and were down quite a bit because of it. I also ran a Carlton with a wired remote, and found that wicked cumbersome and probably wont last long. I am running a 8018 with wireless remote, only problems so far is me standing on the other side and grinding backwards! Works great, and keeps you out of the dust and chips. Good luck



I've put about 500 hours on mine and I can grind left side, right side, blindfolded, in my truck, standing on the trailer, anywhere. 

You get used to it being backwards when you're on the other side very quickly. Of course, I drove RC cars for a while growing up. Same thing when they are coming back at you, the controls are reversed.


----------



## MOE (Jun 1, 2010)

I've got an 8018 corded remote. It's a lot nicer than the swing out station I'm used to. I'm planning on getting wireless for it within a month or so. I'll keep the corded remote in the truck for a backup,(just unplug the wireless reciever and plug in corded).


----------



## passnu2 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Help on Vermeer sc60tx remote,*

hello I have a 05 60 tx with remote and while grinding it will disingage a it keeps say connecting, will connect then you push 123 and the loses signal and says connecting. 
Turn the machine off for a while like 5 or 15 minutes then it will work fine some times it will do it 2 times on a stump and some times you might get to grind 2 stumps before it happens again. It appears to be at the machine and not the wireless box. 
and How do you adjust the pressure on the trackflow , because mine is slower on one side and they both need to be turned up to be equal and make it faster because the one I had first is identical and I sold it to my brother and his will smoke mine on moving arround. 
Thanks


----------



## Oly's Stump (Aug 27, 2010)

Carlton wireless Remote...nothing better. Never had a problem with mine. I agree with Scott AGAIN!


----------



## stump-dude (Sep 28, 2010)

dont even think about it, just get the remote, ull never look back.
if your remote has a magnet on the back to attach to the grinder when not in use dont attach it to your grinder while the engine is on, the tiny vibration will work its magic on the little switches and destroy them quickly. ive had my remote in the shop 4-5 times now because of that and have finally figure out the cause. 

get the remote!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 28, 2010)

stump-dude said:


> dont even think about it, just get the remote, ull never look back.
> if your remote has a magnet on the back to attach to the grinder when not in use dont attach it to your grinder while the engine is on, the tiny vibration will work its magic on the little switches and destroy them quickly. ive had my remote in the shop 4-5 times now because of that and have finally figure out the cause.
> 
> get the remote!



What brand is your machine?


----------



## stump-dude (Sep 28, 2010)

cartlon 4012 33hp kubota


----------

